# CTA's "Perfect" Altima - Stereo pics!



## CTA (Jul 6, 2005)

*2002 Altima 2.5S*
Everything exterior is stock, except for the VentVisors. 

[click for my carstereo.com OCAC gallery]

*Head Unit/Changer*
JVC KD-LHX500 CD/MP3 Player (touchscreen, remote)
JVC CH-X1500 12 CD Changer (reads mp3s... 12!!)

*Speakers*
Diamond Audio M661s (silk tweets)
2 Infinity Perfect 12" subwoofers 

*Amplifiers*
MTX MXA4002 400W stereo amp - for the Diamonds
MTX MXA6001 Class D 600W mono amp - for the subs (tested and puts out 714W!)
StreetWires SWX 1 Farad Capacitor 
StreetWires 4 gauge install kit, distribution block, RCAs. 









^ The bumper isn't damaged, it's dust (installer pic)








I had to order a new cover piece, it was scratched when I bought the car. ^^

Ok, this smilie kicks ass! :hal:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

not bad...you didnt do this yourself? shame on you. haha. 

looks great though


----------



## CTA (Jul 6, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> not bad...you didnt do this yourself? shame on you. haha.
> 
> looks great though


Thanks! No shame, it sounds great. I'm putting B-Quiet Ultimate on the front doors and the entire trunk this weekend. I looked at Dynamat Xtreme, but this has equally good reviews and a bit more for the price. That project I will be doing myself. 

If I could do that kind of work, I'd have my own shop! :hal:


----------

